# tutoyer vouvoyer Italien



## ceznaldo

Bonjour,

Il y a un verbe Italien comme le francais tutoyer ou vouvoyer? Comment on exprime 'tutoyer' et 'vouvoyer in Italien?

Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

ceznaldo said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il y a un verbe Italien comme le francais tutoyer ou vouvoyer? Comment on exprime 'tutoyer' et 'vouvoyer in Italien?
> 
> Merci


Tutoyer = _Dare del tu_
Vouvoyer = _Dare del lei_ ou _dare del voi_, suivant la forme de politesse qu'on utilise . Au singulier, en italien standard, on utilise "lei" .


----------



## Kinoka

"Dare del Tu" e "dare del Lei"
Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas d'autres traductions... mais attends peut-être un _madrelingua_ pour avoir une confirmation


----------



## ceznaldo

Alora, si potrebbe dire
"potremmo dare del tu tra noi?'


----------



## matoupaschat

Piuttosto "Potremmo darci del tu"


----------



## ceznaldo

Grazie a tutti


----------



## alessioct

Ciaooo

- Ti posso dare del tu? = Puis-je te tutoyer?
- Mi dava del lei = Il me vouvoyait


----------



## brian

Kinoka said:


> "Dare del Tu" e "dare del Lei"
> Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas d'autres traductions... mais attends peut-être un _madrelingua_ pour avoir une confirmation



Oui c'est ça, sauf que le "t" de "tu" s'écrit toujours avec une minuscule. C'est juste "Lei" et "Voi" qui sont écrits avec des majuscules (soit pour ne pas les confondre avec les autres pronoms, "lei" = "elle" et "voi" = "vous autres," soit pour les rendre plus _royals_, peut-être...je ne sais pas).


----------



## Kinoka

brian said:


> Oui c'est ça, sauf que le "t" de "tu" s'écrit toujours avec une minuscule. C'est juste "Lei" et "Voi" qui sont écrits avec des majuscules (soit pour ne pas les confondre avec les autres pronoms, "lei" = "elle" et "voi" = "vous autres," soit pour les rendre plus _royals_, peut-être...je ne sais pas).


Oups! Merci Brian


----------



## licinio

brian said:


> Oui c'est ça, sauf que le "t" de "tu" s'écrit toujours avec une minuscule. C'est juste "Lei" et "Voi" qui sont écrits avec des majuscules (soit pour ne pas les confondre avec les autres pronoms, "lei" = "elle" et "voi" = "vous autres," soit pour les rendre plus _royals_, peut-être...je ne sais pas).



Dans le style épistolaire, on peut écrire Tu et les autres pronoms de deuxième personne, même les enclitiques, en majuscule pour marquer le respect, tout en tutoyant.

_Caro Presidente,
Ti sono molto grato per... e vorrei rivolgerTi questo invito..._


----------

